# Most Popular Build



## Argitist

Hey, I was wondering what you think the most popular build Total was. 
I constantly make new list because... well I do, I guess I think about it to much or I just like variation. (Or, my memory just sucks and I have to make new lists...)

Anyways, when I do make new lists what point values should I focus on the most? Usually I do something like 1000, 1500, or 2000, but I know 1850/1750/1250 and others are really popular too, soo whats the most played? 

Basically, if I were to want to have 3 lists always updated, which should they be?


----------



## bl0203

Thats a pretty good question, I like to play 1850 and it seems like my opponent always has to right up a list for that point value...Although 1500 seems pretty popular. :search:


----------



## Ludoldus

I would say the most popular is 1500, although i think 2000 is better because in 1500 you just can't field a tactically diverse force. I think having a list for 1500, 2000 and 1000 is fine, as it's not that hard to just add a unit or two to get up to 1750/1800.


----------



## Hivemind Demeter

I never play with 50 point totals, so I unno on that.
I always play 1500 or 2000. Very rarely we play small armies for fun.


----------



## Juiceypoop

Almost every single game I play is 1750 points.


----------



## The Son of Horus

My experience is that the four main points values people play are 1000, 1500, 1750, and 2000. It's never a bad idea to have army lists for each.


----------



## Son of mortarion

The Son of Horus said:


> My experience is that the four main points values people play are 1000, 1500, 1750, and 2000. It's never a bad idea to have army lists for each.


not only does this make your force more flexible for points, it will encourage you to think about how each element works with the others as a whole.


----------



## Lord Khorne

Agreed. I mainly use 2000 pt fantasy and 1500pts 40k, sometimes more.
Of course I am building a titan...


----------



## Zorenthewise

I often do 500 or 1000 pt "quick battles" if we don't have a tremendous amount of time (we ignore normal rules regarding how many troops, hq, etc.), but the standard I do is 1500 or 2000 pts.


----------



## Blackhiker

The most typical battle size that I play is the 1500 point games.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros

My personal experience has been 1000 and 1500 seem to be the most common. if you want a third it's a toss up between 1250 and 1750 depending on whether you play large or smaller games. I don't know where people get some odd numbers like 1850.


----------



## Lord Reevan

THe 4 major points costs in my area are 450 (combat patrol), 750, 1000 and 1500. There are only 4 armies over 1500 points in my area and they're well over it! I'm on to almost 5500 now:biggrin:


----------



## Sons of Russ

I prefer 2000 pts and dont like to go under 1750/1700...

Why?

In smaller games, you rarely have the oppurtunity to recover from errors or a really bad round of dice rolls. In a 2k game, you can try something new and creative and still have almost 90% of your army if you lose a fairly expensive unit early on...

I find 1500 pt armies have no points left for fun units; you take all the unit you HAVE to take [for a good list] and are left with little try out new units or combos...

If you don't go with a well rounded solid list, and load up on a specialization, it becomes a game of paper-rock-scissors. Overwhelming advantage against certain opponents on certain table types, with an huge disadvantage against other races with different terrain.

I like to have a well rounded force that is designed to be able to deal with everything with some spice that doesnt necessarily have to be a solid, predictable choice...

I also have a weakness for terminators.... when's the last time you saw a solid 1500 pts list that featured terminators?


----------



## Lord Reevan

Sons of Russ said:


> I also have a weakness for terminators.... when's the last time you saw a solid 1500 pts list that featured terminators?


I often have them in a 1500pt game with a crusader.... They are easily able to take out a third of the enemy army so it's alll good:good:


----------



## martin4696

Sons of Russ said:


> I prefer 2000 pts and dont like to go under 1750/1700...
> 
> Why?
> 
> In smaller games, you rarely have the oppurtunity to recover from errors or a really bad round of dice rolls. In a 2k game, you can try something new and creative and still have almost 90% of your army if you lose a fairly expensive unit early on...
> 
> I find 1500 pt armies have no points left for fun units; you take all the unit you HAVE to take [for a good list] and are left with little try out new units or combos...
> 
> If you don't go with a well rounded solid list, and load up on a specialization, it becomes a game of paper-rock-scissors. Overwhelming advantage against certain opponents on certain table types, with an huge disadvantage against other races with different terrain.
> 
> I like to have a well rounded force that is designed to be able to deal with everything with some spice that doesnt necessarily have to be a solid, predictable choice...
> 
> I also have a weakness for terminators.... when's the last time you saw a solid 1500 pts list that featured terminators?



tbh i really liked your post and nearly all made perfect sense and added up bar the terminator one. imo there are lots

1. deathwing (/ravenwing combo)
2. lysander wing (old codex ovisouly) 
3. chaos (too cheap and harsh at t5 or 4+ invun, or i5 with power weapons etc) 
4. dread pod, terminator death army (again old codex) 
5. shrike and infiltrating termintors ... check (new codex) 
6. outflanking assault termintors in LR with sick flamers ... check (new codex) 

but like i said i agree with the rest of your post completly


----------



## Corporal Chaos

I usually do the 1500 to 2000 point games. A 500 to 1000 for quick battles.


----------



## Bunny Lord

We usually play 1000, 1250 (for small pick u[ games or to help someone with a new army). 1500 and 1750 (for a standard pickup game) 2000 (for a large pick up game. And 2500 if we want to playtest an ard boyz list.


----------



## comrade

well... when I used to be able to play.. 2000pts everyday.


----------



## Johnathanswift

At my club we play 1500, 2000 battles, occasionaly someone will play a 1850 but its an odd number.


----------



## Sieg

Our tourneys are always either 1500, 1750, 1850. 

Our quick games are 1250 but not usually anything under that.


----------



## Triangulum

I keep a 1500, 2000, and 2500 list updated (so I can handle any size game) and then add in or take out units to fit any odd spots that cost a nice round number of points.


----------

